# Kubota m135 engine problems



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have a 2012 m135x with 850 hrs on it and up until now has been flawless. We uses it 90% for snow removal.

2 weeks ago problems started with a plugged air filter, tractor was blowing lots of black smoke, cleaned filter all was good. Then we had electrical issues with transmission and after a big bill from the dealer the tractor was back up and running. The dealer also noted the transmission was 15l low on fluid, which is strange because it was good before it went to the dealer. Once we got it back from the dealer we used it for 5 hrs and now the low oil pressure light is coming on, lots of blow by coming from vent tube, and it's shutting down when its warmed up. Engine oil is good, it does make loud noises when running and doesn't sound healthy. 

Could the exhaust be plugged up from all the soot?? Egr problems? It doesn't have a dpf but feels like the engine is restricted bad causing blow by etc...anyone have any help or ideas?? I also may add when tractor is warmed up the transmission is way overfilled from dealer


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I have no idea what is wrong, but I DEFINITELY would be looking for a new dealer.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Did you buy the tractor from Bayview trucks.


----------

